# Zymol Glasur



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't really have any high end waxes well apart from a used tub of Swissvax Mirage and a pot of Rubbishboys Original edition is my highest end wax so I am thinking about some Glasur because I have heard nothing but good things about it:thumb:
Is it really as good as people say?


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> Is it really as good as people say?


No.

It's better


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

For the price, it has to be one of Zymols better waxes. Lovely results, fair durability, the Zymol silver shimmer and water beading/sheeting properties..


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

It is brilliant Ross, my personal favourite and always get great results plus the water characteristic it achieves are amazing. Really good sheeting :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

i have a tub of this but not yet used it, hoping too tomorrow 

Is it any good on single stage paint?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Still my fave wax. I regret selling my last pot.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Whats is smell like?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Smell... hmmm... almondy perhaps? Hard for me to describe the smells really but it is very pleasant.

Of the boutique waxes, it is the one to have in my humble opinion and I rate it above the likes of Swissvax Best of Show and Mystery and also Zymol's own Concours and Destiny - it just provides all of the boutique wax special feeling for a lot less cash, it lovely to use, wonderful water behaviour and superb durability 

If I could only have one boutique wax, it would be Glasur... in fact, it is the only boutique wax I will replace when it runs out :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Dave KG said:


> Smell... hmmm... almondy perhaps? Hard for me to describe the smells really but it is very pleasant.
> 
> Of the boutique waxes, it is the one to have in my humble opinion and I rate it above the likes of Swissvax Best of Show and Mystery and also Zymol's own Concours and Destiny - it just provides all of the boutique wax special feeling for a lot less cash, it lovely to use, wonderful water behaviour and superb durability
> 
> If I could only have one boutique wax, it would be Glasur... in fact, it is the only boutique wax I will replace when it runs out :thumb:


A couple of the afore mentioned have been playing on my mind for a while but still justifying the overall cost for what impact? So the glasur over shadows bos and concourso then Dave?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Beau Technique said:


> A couple of the afore mentioned have been playing on my mind for a while but still justifying the overall cost for what impact? So the glasur over shadows bos and concourso then Dave?


You know this will very much come down to personal choice, but for me, Glasur definitely overshadows the Swissvax offerings... Not to say BoS is a poor wax, it too is lovely to use, smells great and lasts okay. But on balance, Glasur has better water behaviour, better durability in my experience and looks wise, I find it difficult to separate them  Given the price difference, I would have to say Glasur would win for me.


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Having owned most if the zymol range its a bit to finnicky to apply IMHO, prefer swissvax BOS or Shield because they can cure for as long as you want and theres no need to re-buff 3 hours after applying.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Staying on topic I am still to crack the seal on my Glasur but tomorrow looks like the day. Can someone tell me whats the best application technique please. 

Cheers fellas. off to watch Mr Haye now on sky plus


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Apply real thin mike, do 2 panels at a time myself. So apply to 1 panel, then the next, remove the first, apply to the next, remove the last, apply the next and so on. Find it removes much easier this way


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mr Face said:


> Staying on topic I am still to crack the seal on my Glasur but tomorrow looks like the day. Can someone tell me whats the best application technique please.
> 
> Cheers fellas. off to watch Mr Haye now on sky plus


Hmm i'm sure I was on topic, the OP wanted our opinion?


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Alpina-d3 said:


> Hmm i'm sure I was on topic, the OP wanted our opinion?


No slight intended Alpina :thumb:, the OP asked was it as good as its said to be. I wanted to be sure of best application. Cheers Matt :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

glasur is my most expensive wax to date, and also the best so in my case i've certainly got what i paid for


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I think you;re well aware of my thoughts on glasur ross. I really, really need another pot!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Do you guys all apply Glasur with a foam applicator?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

You can't go wrong with Glasur :thumb: 
I find a lot of enjoyment when I use Zymol Glasur and Victoria Concours .


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> Do you guys all apply Glasur with a foam applicator?


I do sometimes, but this stuff is also good by hand, lots use up lots more wax and aren't that easy to spread as far, but not with glasur. It's gorgeous.

if I do it with a pad I use a red lake country applicator usually


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Do I need to use HD Cleanse as a base?I can't see anything wrong with using Carlack NSC.


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

glasur is a fantastic wax , value for money as little goes a long way plus the durabilty fantastic ,


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ross said:


> Do I need to use HD Cleanse as a base?I can't see anything wrong with using Carlack NSC.


You don't. Not everyone gets on with it, I quite like it personally. It dries quite quickly so people find it hard to work with. Smells like hot chocolate though..


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I will save the best part of 30 quid and stick with me beloved NSC:lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Good stuff, it'll get the paint cleaner too  have you tried car bath?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Gally is maybe selling his Ross. He might let you have it cheap, ( Might )


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> Good stuff, it'll get the paint cleaner too  have you tried car bath?


Not yet heard its not that good for the price,oh no hang on thats the Clear one.Far too many shampoo's in my head I am getting confused:lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

For the price it's not amazing, but it isn't a bad shampoo by any means. It helps I got given a big bottle free :lol: along with hd cleanse and some swissvax bits too 

Just wondering if you had since you're mr rosswithashampoofetish


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

chillly said:


> Gally is maybe selling his Ross. He might let you have it cheap, ( Might )


Cool he owes me one with the amount of good products I have recommended him :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> For the price it's not amazing, but it isn't a bad shampoo by any means. It helps I got given a big bottle free :lol: along with hd cleanse and some swissvax bits too
> 
> Just wondering if you had since you're mr rosswithashampoofetish


Nah I am trying to use my shampoo's up 2020 is when I will be looking to buy more:lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

As with all waxes, the key to application is nice thin layers and there is no need to use the specialist cleanser before the application - any good paint prep is just fine 

I've never really had any oil-hazing problems from Glasur - but I do like to keep my application layers thin, and in common with all waxes I use, I use two microfibres to remove: one to remove the residue and a second to buff. If anything, I have found myself being more on guard with the oilier Swissvax BoS... the oils in this work to your advantage on less-than-well-prepped paint as it adds a little wet-look bling, but in my experience this is short lived as the oils in the wax are shorter lived than the durability of the wax itself... ie, the wax is reasonably durable (though certainly not the best), but its "look" is not so durable.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

i smell something starting with bulls and ending in hit 

You'll be buying more! But anyways, glasur is lush. Easily one of the nicest waxes to use, it's very, very, very easy. And actually quick due to lack of curing time

Only thing I found was, even with the thinnest of thin layers, is if left in the sun for a bit it did gas slightly


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Your very correct Dave,seen a lot of people moaning about Dodo Juice Supernatural "gassing" but I put it on uber thin and get very little to no gassing with it at all.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

For what it's worth, I've never had it with supernatural either, only this and chemical guys celeste now i think about it, but that was a tricky one (black car, baking sun, applied almost in direct sunlight)


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Ross said:


> Your very correct Dave,seen a lot of people moaning about Dodo Juice Supernatural "gassing" but I put it on uber thin and get very little to no gassing with it at all.


I didn't get the great durability from Supernatural V1 which I had, but I certainly don't remember any major issues of out-gassing with it... Again, so long as you keep the layers thin. If you get the wax on a bit too thick, then just make sure you change the microfibres regularly as you'll get hazing from a clogged microfibre dragging the oils and wax residue around the paint.

As with all things detailing, its all down to technique


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I am sold on it so expect to see me raving about it soon:lol:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Ross said:


> Well I am sold on it so expect to see me raving about it soon:lol:


That thread will need pictures :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Mr Face said:


> That thread will need pictures :lol::lol::lol:


Will do:doublesho:lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Is this a "i'm buying it" or "I'm buying it but in 3 years time..."


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Fairly soon mate.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

damn site sooner than a spec b legacy then


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The B will be coming soon:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

so's xmas :lol:
make sure you get a camera too..


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I believe ross has a camera now!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> I believe ross has a camera now!


Aye its on my phone:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Is Field glaze worth getting?


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Ross said:


> Is Field glaze worth getting?


I like it very much, the only drawback is the price.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Field Glaze very good product but I found Zymol Detail works very well and gives nice finish similar to Field Glaze .


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Might as well get some Field Glaze too.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Good luck with it all mate. Can't wait to hear your thoughts of course. 

Thanks to Chilly for the shout out.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

You guys have got me thinking about buying this now...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Don't look at me:lol:


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

i just got my pot of Glasur through the other day, looking forward to use it and see what its like compared to a few others i've used, it's got a lot to live up to but i've got high hopes !


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

If you get this before christmas I'll eat my shoes


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> If you get this before christmas I'll eat my shoes


Get ready to eat them James:thumb:


----------



## Stewart H (Jul 4, 2011)

I know this is only my second post, but I think that Glasur is the dog's danglies. By far the best wax I have ever used for depth and durability especially when kept up with Field Glaze.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I was going to order it just now but Vertar is awaiting stock:wall:


----------



## Stewart H (Jul 4, 2011)

Ross said:


> I was going to order it just now but Vertar is awaiting stock:wall:


Monza's website claims to have it in stock.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

What about straight off the Zymol website?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ah but vertar will do 10% discount on it


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Holding off for the 10% discount.


----------



## Alphamen (Feb 3, 2011)

For 'wolf' read: 'Spec B/Zymol Glasur/Camera' eh Ross? :lol:


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

This forum is just killing me..... when does it end? i'm hooked up now on glasur


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Alphamen said:


> For 'wolf' read: 'Spec B/Zymol Glasur/Camera' eh Ross? :lol:


No idea what your on about mate:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats the Glasur ordered can't wait to get in on the car:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> Thats the Glasur ordered can't wait to get in on the car:thumb:


Pic posted upon its arrival or you don't own a pot


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Viper said:


> Pic posted upon its arrival or you don't own a pot


Will do mate:thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

It is a very nice wax indeed, enjoy


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Ross said:


> Holding off for the 10% discount.


Have you seen the thread in Off Topic Chat forum regarding this retailer?

Sorry, just saw you'd already placed the order. Hope it arrives ok!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ordered it from somewhere else mate,15 quid postage for a pot of wax was taking the mick.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Glasur arrived today,will try and get a pic up here if not it will be on my Facebook page:thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Facebook's gay. Post it on here...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I will try mate.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> If you get this before christmas I'll eat my shoes


What sauce would you like James : Tomato or BBQ



Viper said:


> Pic posted upon its arrival or you don't own a pot


What, camera & Glasur, thats a double wammy :lol:

Come on Ross, time to show the world :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I will try and upload the pic soon,photobucket was not working with my Mobile for some reason.Gordon AKA Defined Details can confirm that I have Glasur:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Told you it was coming:thumb:









Some Lovely Glasur beading


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Either you have mahooosive hands or that is a sample pot?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Big hands mate,I swear on my life its a full sized pot:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I had Glasur, brand new but I sold It as I just couldn't get on with the silly pot! A great wax like that & you can't close the ''''ing lid! Not Ideal for me. 

I didn't really give It a real go either, on the bonnet of Betty & an antique table iirc!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I know what you mean about the lid.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Your hands look humungus in that pic Ross lol, if I could see me carrying on with detailing and new products etc this was definately my next product. But with my Astra now, i'm just going to use up what i've got


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Ross said:


> I know what you mean about the lid.


Imho Zymol pot is designed very well , this is best pot to keep wax fresh 
Zymol jars doesn't require a nerve when you open it or you will break the jar


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

The problem in not to open, is to close properly... it all part of the experience aka zymol process :lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

tfonseca said:


> The problem in not to open, is to close properly... it all part of the experience aka zymol process :lol:


Exactly when you close it , you need some concentration :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Apart for closing the pot after using it I love it,the water sheeting is unreal:thumb: I was wondering if Glasur would sit over Megs #7 glaze ok?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

some guys says Meg#7 copy paste from Zymol HD-Cleanse but without chocolate smell.
If you have silver or white car p21s pre-wax works very well with Glasur .


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I was thinking Carlack NSC,Megs #7 glaze and then two coats of Glasur.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I have not tried Carlack and Meg#7 . some chemical cleaner polymer/acrylic maybe makes glasur sheeting slower , better to use Z HD-Cleanse to get best result . I have tried Zymol Cleaner wax and HD-cleanse under Z Concours and I noticed Z-HD Cleanse + Z Concours gives better sheeting and durability . I expect Meg#7 will work very well with Glasur because I have tried Megs ColorX and Megs Deep Crystal Step2 under Zymol waxes without any issue .


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

I love the stuff - it's the only wax to have graced my 197 in over a year now


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

bloody hell, he's posted a pic on DW! :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Very tempted by some of this

Price wise is this about right?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ZYMOL-GLASUR-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item41531b309f


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

with something like this i'd rather by from a trader on here so you know for sure what your getting....


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

Got to say after using Glasur for a while now I could never be without it. I have nearly run out of my 2nd pot and already have the 3rd sitting here ready to be cracked open.

For the price the only other wax to think about is CG Celeste dettaglio, I have and use both and I don't really have a favourite out of the two.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Mgs Detail said:


> Got to say after using Glasur for a while now I could never be without it. I have nearly run out of my 2nd pot and already have the 3rd sitting here ready to be cracked open.
> 
> For the price the only other wax to think about is CG Celeste dettaglio, I have and use both and I don't really have a favourite out of the two.


I was the same mate. Glasur wins because it was softer.

I've just sold both those waxes and i'm regretting selling the Glasur already. This thread ain't helping!


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

gally said:


> I was the same mate. Glasur wins because it was softer.
> 
> I've just sold both those waxes and i'm regretting selling the Glasur already. This thread ain't helping!


I'll just enjoy my new pot then .


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> bloody hell, he's posted a pic on DW! :lol:


Call a doctor Kev:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Two pics no less Kev:lol:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> with something like this i'd rather by from a trader on here so you know for sure what your getting....


As above, by the time you have paid for it, extra shipping and you then get hit for VAT and import duty it really isnt worth the hassle factor, irrespective if what you get sent us pukka glasur.

Ross, looking forward to your first full post in the showroom fella, camera and now Glasur shouldnt be anything holding you back now.:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I will get something in the showroom mate,I agree with you and Kev too about getting Glasur from a proper retailer.You might think your winning getting it from the USA but when you break down the costs you cant be any better off.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Ross said:


> I will get something in the showroom mate,I agree with you and Kev too about getting Glasur from a proper retailer.You might think your winning getting it from the USA but when you break down the costs you cant be any better off.


I'll keep an eye on the showroom! :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'd definitely buy it from a solid trader for the sake of a few quid tbh.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I adore the smell of Glasur:argie:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It's lush, it's no Ezyme right enough!

This thread really isn't helping me!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I have just finished having my first proper use of Glasur and I am in love,Its so easy to get very thin coat,cures very quick,buffs off with very little effort and it looks stunning in fact it reminds very much of the original P21'S wax which is not a bad thing:thumb:
I will get some reflection shots up soon.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Damn you. I need another pot now, I've sold two off recently far too cheaply 

Damn it!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its a stunning wax.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've bought 5 pots in two years lol.

It's the daddy for me.

I was about to get some RG55 again, but I'm going for Glasur instead now I think. That, 50/50 and 845 will be my main waxes


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Ross said:


> it looks stunning in fact it reminds very much of the original P21'S wax which is not a bad thing:thumb:
> I will get some reflection shots up soon.


Exactly Glasur looks similar to P21s original but with more depth less silvery look :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Damn you. I need another pot now, I've sold two off recently far too cheaply
> 
> Damn it!


Don't mate! I'm sitting here sick!

I should never have sold my pot! 

Damn you Ross and this thread! A sheeting vid would send me over the edge.


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

so you won't fancy a layer of my Glasur on your motor if i pop across on Sunday then Gally.....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Just buy some Gally!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Arrrrrggghhh! Bring it anyway Cal you never know! I think me and Craig might go Shield + Ezyme but I <3 Glasur!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sheeting is un real.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Will Sonus Carnauba Spritz be good for keeping Glasur maintained?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Definitely mate. A carnauba qd is definitely best.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Good,its much cheaper than Field Glaze and is a fantastic QD I absolutely love it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

calum001 said:


> so you won't fancy a layer of my Glasur on your motor if i pop across on Sunday then Gally.....


I could rent out my pot:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Out of interest is Glasur any use in the winter weather?


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Ross said:


> Out of interest is Glasur any use in the winter weather?


Well it typically gives around 4 months protection over the summer months - so I would say halve that for the winter. I'd say typically 2-3 months over the winter months.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Zymöl Usa is selling all their products at a 25% discount september out. Glasur for $75. I think I have to take the plunge.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Might have to put it away for the winter.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Ross said:


> Will Sonus Carnauba Spritz be good for keeping Glasur maintained?


From personal experience,any Carnauba QD,other than Field glaze,or Detail will alter the beading and sheeting negatively.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ross said:


> Out of interest is Glasur any use in the winter weather?


Yep I use it in the winter, its my goto wax. I put fk on the lower sections and glasur on the top, because I love the sheeting. I put it on the g/f's fiat 500 it's red and the gloss was fantastic.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Porta said:


> Zymöl Usa is selling all their products at a 25% discount september out. Glasur for $75. I think I have to take the plunge.


but what US dealer will ship to the UK ?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Porta said:


> Zymöl Usa is selling all their products at a 25% discount september out. Glasur for $75. I think I have to take the plunge.


Just ordered the number 2 wax sampler with the 25% off,
the shipping rate is high [to israel],but with a little pressure they found a different shipping method [throw us postal office],and the shipping rate was lowered by half from the original request.
THE CODE IS: A0827708
its only till the end of SEPTEMBER.


----------



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

have you a link mate?


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Here you are mate...

https://www.zymol.com/cart.aspx


----------



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

they wont ship to UK


----------



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

anyone on here willing to get it delivered to them in the USA and then send it on to me


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I am just admiring my newly glasur'd car right now. The only thing that comes close it clearkote moose wax.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

....and Spirit


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

RussZS said:


> ....and Spirit


I've heard you quite like AF products Russ:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I like any products that perform well for a good price, and most of the AF range does! 

I won't buy it all again, but there are some real gems in there!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

RussZS said:


> I like any products that perform well for a good price, and most of the AF range does!
> 
> I won't buy it all again, but there are some real gems in there!


The problem I have with some products is that they are not made in house, and are infact just re-labled, incredibly well advertised-existing products. Now of course I dont know that for sure, but there are enough similarites in a number of products that i have tried to be slightly dubious.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Such as? I've heard stuff about one product but I've bought the 'identical' one and it doesn't appear to be true? 

The stand out products like Spirit, Lather, Citrus Power etc are clearly not relabelled


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

No-one can re-label my wax or pre wax cleaner unless I authorise it.

I make it here :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

RussZS said:


> I like any products that perform well for a good price, and most of the AF range does!
> 
> I won't buy it all again, but there are some real gems in there!


Only pulling you leg mate Agree, my faves are Lather, Rejuvinate and Spirit:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Such as? I've heard stuff about one product but I've bought the 'identical' one and it doesn't appear to be true?
> 
> The stand out products like Spirit, Lather, Citrus Power etc are clearly not relabelled


Okay, fair enough. I'll leave it there. :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SimonBash said:


> Only pulling you leg mate Agree, my faves are Lather, Rejuvinate and Spirit:thumb:


Lol I know buddy :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Poorboys Nattys has a similar oil content. It is quite wet in appearance but it doesn't bead or react to water the same.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, how does Glasur compare against the likes of Vintage or SV Crystal rock? I know Dave KG rates it well above Destiny and Mystery (Both five times the price!), but I was just curious how it compared to the extreme upper tier of waxes. 

Also, on a more affordable note, how does Glasur compare to RBOE or D-J Supernatural? In the US the price is only $101 (65 Quid.), which is Supernatural money, and since I already love my Supernatural Hybrid so much, I would be interested to see how the Glasur compares with it's all-natural sibling. 

Steampunk


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Zymol Glasur is probable the best wax in the category of premium waxes
In combination with HD Cleanse the results are more than excellent!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I did the Hd cleanse/Glasur combo on my car and I think its the best looking combo I have seen. Glasur really is well worth the money.

I will put some pics up later.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Loved my glasur, was really hard to find a repalcement, Af spirit did it, but definatley wasn't quite as good looks wise although water behaviour was similar and durability was better, now i've got desire the glasur is long forgotton desire is definatley my £100 approx wax of choice now:argie:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its such an easy wax to use and I love the smell:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

get some mate and trust dave KG


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

second pot on route cant wait


----------

